# Harry's Watch



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

OK what is it? Issue G10 strap but the watch isn't a CWC G10


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

What's the prize if we guess correctly? Is it a Pussycat Dolls CD?


----------



## davie0146 (Nov 24, 2006)

you sure it isnt the G10 pulsar?


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

DaveE said:


> What's the prize if we gues correctly? Is it a Pussycat Dolls CD?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

davie0146 said:


> you sure it isnt the G10 pulsar?


That`s what I thought


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> davie0146 said:
> 
> 
> > you sure it isnt the G10 pulsar?
> ...


That was my first thought, but on the clearer TV pictures it didn't look as if it had the lume triangle at 12, I also thought it looked bigger than a G10


----------



## DaveE (Feb 24, 2003)

JoT said:


> DaveE said:
> 
> 
> > What's the prize if we gues correctly? Is it a Pussycat Dolls CD?


Not even going to tempt us with a CD of Big Country's Greatest Hits


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

potz said:


> Maybe he's wearing one of these ...


Could be.. but what's with the T on the dial, the lume used isn't tritium based


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

I have had another good look at teh ews coverage and there is something about the watch which reminds me of the Glycine Combat, first of all I think the watch is bigger than 36mm, it looks like a 40mm to me. There was a close up shot on the news of the watch in profile and the crown position and crystal looked like a 40mm Glycine Combat


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Give me five minutes and I will ask him.

Sorry not answering his mobile! out of the country or something









Andy


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

Surely his preferred choice would withstand more abuse in the field?


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> Surely his preferred choice would withstand more abuse in the field?










She's got a bit of a reputation then?


----------



## Seamaster73 (Jun 25, 2006)

You know, I just KNEW someone would crack that gag.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Seamaster73 said:


> You know, I just KNEW someone would crack that gag.


Always happy to live down to expectations


----------

